# XMP (Extreme Memory Profile) and Segfault

## lostinspace2011

While emerging firefox I encountered repeated failures and segfault. As it was reproducible I though I better report a bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409279. However it seems that the cause of the problem was due to me enabling XMP on my motherboard to have my memory run at 2133 rather then 1600Mhz.

Both my mother board and memory modules support that speed. The support guy from where I bough it told me to enable XMP to have the correct maximum speed detected. 

Right now the issue seems to be resolved and firefox finally emerged successfully after disabling XMP again.

Could it be XMP which caused the segfaults ? Is there a save / stable way to have the memory run at its maximum speed ?

----------

## pigeon768

Yes, absolutely.

Enable XMP and run memtest overnight. Then turn off XMP and run memtest overnight again.

If you see lots of memory errors with XMP enabled, it will wreak havoc on your entire system, not just a few segfaults compiling just one application.

edit: to be clear, the problem is that your RAM/motherboard do not correctly support 2100MHz or whatever they're advertising they support.

----------

## lostinspace2011

So far it completed two test cycles with XMP enabled and no errors. I wonder what else it could be.

----------

## BillWho

lostinspace2011,

Do you have lm_sensors installed? It might be helpful to monitor and determine if perhaps the cpu or memory is getting too hot when running at the higher speed.

I use conky in conjunction with lm_sensors and I noticed that the cpu bars stay pinned for long periods of time and the cpu and memory temp climb from 40-50 to 80+.

Compiling the kernel takes much less time and does not pin the cpu as compiling FF does. 

To get a good temperature test I would suggest monitoring compiling FF or another good one would be libreoffice.

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

